# I'm Addicted to Grass



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice, I need to give that a try!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Uber jealous! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Which part in Jax did u fish in? Not looking for your honey hole but I want to soak my feet and wade on the tidal grass then flyfish there. 

I would love to flyfishing there one day!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Now that's my kind of grass. ;D

Well done.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Now that's my kind of grass. ;D
> 
> Well done.


 haha, thats what i'm talkin' bout, for a minute there i thought canoeman was coming out of the closet  ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> Which part in Jax did u fish in?  Not looking for your honey hole but I want to soak my feet and wade on the tidal grass then flyfish there.
> 
> I would love to flyfishing there one day!


I don't really have any secret spot. These flats begin south of St Augustine and continue up through Georgia (and further north) on both sides of the ICW.
These photos I post are taken between St Aug. and Fernandina. Motor along the ICW until you see a good looking spot and step in.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Excellent pics and nice reds as well. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------

